# CAI, Service engine soon light



## alowoner (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello, I have a 1998 Maxima SE and i just installed a cool air intake. I reattactched the MAF sensor and the air temp sensor. Because the boost sensor is not attatched, could this cause the service engine soon light to come on?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes.

You DID reconnect the boost sensor, right? It doesn't need to see any fresh air, but you do need to install it, connect it, then zip tie it to something so it doesn't bang around loose.

Maxima.org :: CAI


----------



## alowoner (Aug 2, 2007)

I never disconnected it but I did zip tie it secure. I think I'll wait to see if the onboard computer will will reset after a while. If not then I will take care of it. thanks though


----------

